#  Alternativmedizin >   Alternative Medizin bei Schlafstörungen >

## bettina75

Hallo, hat jemand eine Idee wie man mit alternativer Medizin Schlafstörungen bekämpfen kann? Ich schlafe immer erst sehr spät ein und komme morgens dann nicht aus dem Bett. Wenn ich trotzdem aufstehen muss, um zur Arbeit zu gehen, bin ich den ganzen Tag schlecht gelaunt und krieg nichts hin. Ich will aber kein Schlafmittel nehmen sondern würde es gern alternativ versuchen.

----------


## annette

Hallo Bettina, hast du schonmal einen Lichtwecker probiert? Der weckt nicht nur sanft, sondern sorgt auch abends für entspanntes Einschlafen.
Ansonsten ist es wichtig, sich tagsüber viel zu bewegen, am besten eine halbe Stunde Sport treiben, regelmässig und nicht direkt vor dem Schlafengehen zu essen.
Auch die Lichttherapie kann bei Schlafproblemen helfen.

----------


## katzograph

Hallo bettina75, 
"Ich will aber kein Schlafmittel nehmen sondern würde es gern alternativ versuchen." 
Wie wär`s mit :  früher Schlafen gehen, Bierchen zum Abendbrot, Schwarzer Tee-mindestens 5 Min. gezogen, Baldrian, kein aufregenden Krimi etc (lesen oder TV) vorm Schlafengehen, Entspannungsübungen oder zugucken, wie die Katze schläft.
Irgendwas sollte da schon helfen. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Patientenschubser

Bewusstlos hauen hilft auch..
[Ironie off]
Na erstmal solltest du die Grundlagen für gutes Schlafen schaffen.
Kühles Schlafzimmer, gute Matratze.
Ursachen ergründen warum du schlecht schläfst. 
Sport, wurde ja schon gesagt, ein bisschen zur Ruhe kommen abends.
Ich kann an meinen Sporttage immer besonders gut pennen  :Smiley: 
Keinen Alkohol, meine persönliche Erfahrung ist das ich damit nicht gut schlafe, auch wenn es geringe Dosen sind!

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Schubser, 
nur so als technische Bemerkung am Rande : Bewußtlos sein ist nicht das gleiche, wie Schlaf. [Ernsthaftigkeit aus] 
[Spaß an]Vielleicht hilft es auch, permanent Gutes zu tun. Es heißt ja auch : "Ein ruhiges Gewissen ist ein sanftes Ruhekissen"
Oder immerzu gerecht sein, dann kann man den "Schlaf der Gerechten" genießen.
Es heißt ja auch, wer schläft, der sündigt nicht. Wie wär`s denn mit dem Umkehrschluß "nie mehr sündigen, dann schläft man gut."
Ach ja, um noch mal auf die Technik zurückzukommen, es gibt im Netz hunderte von Bildern von stark alkoholisierten Personen. Die sehen alle aus, als ob sie schlafen.
Oder sind die etwa nur bewußtlos? 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## ess*thetik

Hallo Bettina,  
Also ich würde die Finger von Schlafmitteln lassen, habs bei meiner Mum gesehen, wie das enden kann! - Als Sie merkte, dass Sie ohne diese Mittelchen gar nicht mehr einschlafen kann, war es leider schon zu mühsam bzw. gar nicht mehr möglich dieses "Medikament" abzusetzten! Jedoch ist das nicht der Sinn und Zweck, ich will doch dass die Ursache weg ist und nicht nur das Symptom!! 
Durch die Kombination aus:  Wenig bis gar nicht Alkohol und NikotinKein fettiges/ "schwerers" oder zuckerhaltiges(Achtung: versteckter Zucker)Essen ab 17:00Gut zirkulierte Luft im SchlafzimmerViel Flüssigkeit, Bewegung an der frischen Luft undzu guter letzt Energieresonanztherapie (2-3 täglich 8min).
Aber Achtung bei Resonanzanbietern, nur qualitativ hochwertige, 
seriöse Anbieter mit herausragenden Produkten.) 
geschafft, zumindest 5 - 6 1/2 Std. durchzuschlafen oder überhaupt einzuschlafen! 
Beste Grüße 
Lina

----------


## spokes

google mal nach dem Thema Schlafhygiene.

----------


## Sonntagskind

Hallo Bettina,
Ich nehme Sedonium 300mg,das ist ein hochdosiertes Baldrianpräperat in Tablettenform.Dauert alledings so zwei Wochen bis es anschlägt,dafür hat es aber auch keine Nebenwikungen.
L.G Sonntagskind

----------


## unicornja

hallo! 
schlafstörungen können viele ursachen haben.
und einige wurden hier auch schon erwähnt, bzw. angedeutet. 
das reine gewissen, indem man gutes tut? eher wohl, dass du dir gutes tust und damit auch allgemein dafür beiträgst. 
eine freundin gab mir mal den tipp, all die dinge, die mir abends im kopf schwirren niederzuschreiben. z. b. irgendwelche termine. wie ein einkaufszettel.
oder ein tagebuch.
was aber bei mir super angeschlagen hat, ist das positive denken. gleich morgens, wenn du gerädert aufstehst und am liebsten die nacht verfluchen würdest, sag dir: danke, so und nicht schlimmer. ich konnte wenigsten 2std durchschlafen, oder so.
jedenfalls begrüßt du somit den tag positiv...
ich wünsche dir alles gute, dass du deine methode für dich findest die dich heiler werden lässt!
lg unicornja

----------


## andianna

Hast du schon mal versucht 1-2 Tropfen Lavendelöl auf den Kopfpolster zu geben? 
Lg

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Bettina,
hast du es schon mit guten Tees versucht? Melisse, Hopfen, Baldrian ...
Oder mit einer Bach-Blüten-Mischung? Da gibt es auch Blüten, die helfen, wenn man Probleme mit in den Schlaf nimmt oder sich recht aufregt.
Eine Kollegin hatte einen Wünschelrutengänger im Haus, weil sie auf irgendwelchen Adern lag und wegen der Strahlungen nicht schlafen konnte. 
L. G. Nachtigall

----------


## mishima

Hallo Bettina,
mir hilft bei Schlafstörungen Baldrian sehr gut. Den kannst du als Tee nehmen oder als Tropfen, ich mag die Tropfen lieber.Beides gibts recht preisgünstig als Importartikel zu kaufen. Wenn du lieber gar keine Mittel einnehmen willst, empfehle ich dir Sport.Richtig schön auspowern, im Anschluss sollte aber noch Zeit sein, eine halbe bis eine Stunde vor dem Schlafen wieder zu entspannen, denn direkt nach dem Sport kann man auch nicht gut einschlafen. Meine Frau schwört übrigens auf heisse Milch mit Honig. Auch mal ein Versuch wert.

----------


## anbra943

Ist zwar schon etwas her, aber vielleicht hilft es doch noch jemanden.
Ich empfehle bei Schlafprobleme folgendes:
-warme Milch mit Honig
-eventuell Baldriantabletten zum ruhiger werden (bei Unruhe vor dem Schlafengehen, Prüfungsangst oder Stress)
In der Homöopathie gibt es auch ein paar Mittelchen, die helfen können.

----------


## Pianoman

> In der Homöopathie gibt es auch ein paar Mittelchen, die helfen können.

 Aber nur dort, wo es eigentlich keiner Hilfe bedarf.

----------

